# Help on a $500 build for my parents



## DOM (Jun 6, 2009)

Well they asked cuz the got a thing in the mail from dell 

for a E7400, 4GB ram, 500GB HD, 19" Screen for 500

so i wanted to see if i could make them a better one but really dont have the time to look so im asking for some help plz 

I wanted to get them a Quad core cuz it should last them longer AMD or Intel idc


----------



## Reventon (Jun 6, 2009)

You could make a better one for $500. If you want, I could help you on your build.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

depending on what they want, intel may not be the best choice. AMDs 780G chipset boards have one of the best onboard video around, as well as having every HTPC/media feature you'll ever need.

parents arent likely to need a gaming beast, so a 780G, 4GB 800Mhz ram, dual core CPU... slap it in a silent mATX enclosure and they got what they need. Hell, if they got a HDTV, hook it right up.


----------



## DOM (Jun 6, 2009)

well they just need it to look on the net but i wanted Q cuz they wouldnt need to up grade it in a while 

and they dont game but wanted to have the option to add a gpu later if needed


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

DOM said:


> well they just need it to look on the net but i wanted Q cuz they wouldnt need to up grade it in a while
> 
> and they dont game but wanted to have the option to add a gpu later if needed



i'd still look at 780G. my 780G can run Phenom II's, even some AM3 models (ofc, with DDR2 ram).

The reason i suggest AMD here is that while intel performs better, AMD is more power efficient and cheaper. parents tend to not need 500W monsters, and prefer small, quiet, low upkeep machines.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 6, 2009)

I would certainly never do this with one of my builds, despite the price because I just like to tinker and upgrade too much, but...and I can't believe I'm saying this...they may be better off with the dell, if they need the monitor. Honestly, if you add the monitor to the mix, you're looking at a $350 max budget on everything else. That's really hard to do to match anything close to the specs on the Dell, especially for the parents. That was very painful to say....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's what I came up with ....








ALSO! That dell that you see is very well worth it for what your parents are planning.

EDIT:
Oh also DOM, your wish list is empty.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 6, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I would certainly never do this with one of my builds, despite the price because I just like to tinker and upgrade too much, but...and I can't believe I'm saying this...*they may be better off with the dell, if they need the monitor.* Honestly, if you add the monitor to the mix, you're looking at a $350 max budget on everything else. That's really hard to do to match anything close to the specs on the Dell, especially for the parents. That was very painful to say....



Bolded to point out the other posters in the thread may have missed.

$350 left, cheapest intel CPU on newegg is.. E2200 c2D for $67

Leaving you $283 for Case, GPU, Memory, HDD, Case, PSU, Mouse, Keyboard, OS.

Antec with 380w Earthpower $84.99

Mouse/KYBRD= $20 total. ($8-10 ea.)

Mobo $43

160gb drive  $40
DDR2 $8/ea, get at least 2, hopefully 4.

NOTE:Holy shit, Gskill 512mb ddr2 is $8. Holy hell!

Total: $319

I built one  Definitely wasn't my goal  (I wasn't expect it doable, though the specs are a good bit under the dell's.)

It appears doable, but theres no windows included or monitor, and you might want to change up GPU. (since its integrated, but has a pci-e slot).


----------



## DOM (Jun 6, 2009)

did the link work ?

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=13886248


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 6, 2009)

nope.


----------



## Reventon (Jun 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's what I came up with ....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090606/Capture052.jpg
> 
> ...



You are still missing some things though.


----------



## scope54 (Jun 6, 2009)

here is how i did, $548 sub-total with everything (if you want the cart tell me and i can email it):






add 10 to the subtotal, forgot the mouse and keyboard 

so for 548 you get a comparable pc to the dell, i almost think go with the dell....


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's what I came up with ....
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090606/Capture052.jpg
> 
> ...



Trust me, I'm not one to defend a Dell purchase, but honestly the specs on the Dell are better than this, and I never trust a low end ECS board. Maybe a Black series, but not one like this.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 6, 2009)

Reventon said:


> You are still missing some things though.



Of course I am ... Your point? I did that just to give him a basis of what to look at. add a $20 kb/mouse/speaker kit and $110 monitor and Vista/XP.


@Paulie

My post was reverse psychology, proving that dell would work out better than trying to build.


----------



## Reventon (Jun 6, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Of course I am ... Your point? I did that just to give him a basis of what to look at. add a $20 kb/mouse/speaker kit and $110 monitor and Vista/XP.



Just makin' sure


----------



## Reventon (Jun 6, 2009)

scope54 said:


> here is how i did, $538 sub-total with everything (if you want the cart tell me and i can email it):
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090606/Untitled762.jpg



Cooling is needed too, unless the processor already comes with an HSF


----------



## scope54 (Jun 6, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Cooling is needed too, unless the processor already comes with an HSF



its a retail proc, to my knowledge all amd cpus come with a decent heatsink


----------



## DOM (Jun 6, 2009)

now lol

how do you make it public ??

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/TemporaryWishList.aspx?BundleExist=N&ChangeQty=0


----------



## Reventon (Jun 6, 2009)

scope54 said:


> its a retail proc, to my knowledge all amd cpus come with a decent heatsink



Good deal then . The reason I asked is because some actually do not.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Good deal then . The reason I asked is because some actually do not.



those are usually distinguished by the word "tray". my xeon was a tray. this odd naming makes for some weird sentences.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 6, 2009)

DOM said:


> now lol
> 
> how do you make it public ??
> 
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/TemporaryWishList.aspx?BundleExist=N&ChangeQty=0



Just do a screen shot.


----------



## vbx (Jun 6, 2009)

Go with the dell, you can't beat that deal.  Plus you get a licensed vista and warranty + support.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

as much as i dislike prebuilts, the dell does come with an OS and a screen. many of the other builds arent.


----------



## FatForester (Jun 6, 2009)

This is about as cheap of a build as I would want to go before really cutting corners. If you wanted it cheaper you could probably start with the case/PSU, mobo, and RAM but I wouldn't suggest it. The case is a MicroATX to save space, but you can get the other Antec ATX case a few others linked here that is a few bucks cheaper. The CPU I went with is to save on power consumption and heat output, since it sounds like your parents won't really need the speed. If you want 4GB of RAM you can spend about $20 bucks more though.

I'm not sure of what Dell deal you have, but this is the cheapest one I could find that is comparable. This Dell is $579 and the newegg build is $568.90, both before taxes and shipping. 

http://www.dell.com/us/en/home/desk...lim_anav_2~~VcdS!5tc&m_5=S1909WX&mo=5~S1909WX


----------



## DOM (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Reventon (Jun 6, 2009)

I say just go with the Dell if your parents don't plan on doing any graphic work or gaming. It's a good deal. It should run pretty darn well just for everyday use.


----------



## scope54 (Jun 6, 2009)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090606/Untitled582.jpg



lol i didnt know your parents wanted to play games, that rig is overkill for just browsing the internet and other simple media tasks. IMO


----------



## DOM (Jun 6, 2009)

well i want it to last a while not 1-2 yrs

cuz the rest of the family goes over alot and uses it also there to cheap to get there own internet :shadedshu

and my mom wants a 22" screen like my now lol


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 6, 2009)

DOM said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090606/Untitled582.jpg



I thought you were thinking $500? The stuff in your screenie is like $600 plus shipping.


----------



## DOM (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah i thought i could make a 500 Q rig lol

can you add a +


----------



## n-ster (Jun 6, 2009)

DOM... did this for you  : http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1419582#post1419582


----------



## scope54 (Jun 6, 2009)

dual cores can and will last, because not a lot of apps are multithreaded past 2 cores...especially apps for everyday tasks


----------



## n-ster (Jun 6, 2009)

what if you use 4 apps at one time?


----------



## scope54 (Jun 6, 2009)

like what? example? (and keep in mind its for his parents)

actually nevermind that.... ^^^

i should just ask why would 4 apps max a dual core?


----------



## vbx (Jun 6, 2009)

scope54 said:


> like what? example? (and keep in mind its for his parents)
> 
> actually nevermind that.... ^^^
> 
> i should just ask why would 4 apps max a dual core?



I can run 6 aps on a P4 HT and it won't max it out.  The only time it does max out is playing games.  95% CPU usage FTL.

A dual core shouldn't max out at 4aps. wtf? LOL.  My laptop is a T7200.  And its 50-60% better than my P4.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=96171


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 7, 2009)

Phenon II 920, 4 gig's DDR2 800 RAM, Seasonic PSU, 22" widescreen, 500 gig  16mb cache HD, you tell me what you think about my build for you.

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=14488367

$560 and it'll blow away that Dell. You guys ought to be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 7, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Phenon II 920, 4 gig's DDR2 800 RAM, Seasonic PSU, 22" widescreen, 500 gig  16mb cache HD, you tell me what you think about my build for you.
> 
> https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=14488367
> 
> $560 and it'll blow away that Dell. You guys ought to be ashamed of yourselves.



You need to post a screenie. I can't access your watch list. Does that include shipping? No reason to be ashamed. It's for his parents, who will never really tax a system enough to make a PII 920 worth buying.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 7, 2009)

have you checked our FS threads some good deals in there you know


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 7, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You need to post a screenie. I can't access your watch list. Does that include shipping?


----------



## DaveK (Jun 7, 2009)

Would it not be better to get Windows 7 and save like $99?


----------



## AKlass (Jun 7, 2009)

Or use windows 7 lol


----------



## Static~Charge (Jun 7, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Would it not be better to get Windows 7 and save like $99?



You aren't saving $99, just delaying the expense. The license key for Windows 7 Release Candidate will expire in June 2010. Starting in March, W7RC will shut down your PC every 2 hours as a way of badgering you into buying an official copy. Windows 7 is scheduled to ship on October 22, and Microsoft has said that it will cost more than Vista.


----------



## DaveK (Jun 7, 2009)

Static~Charge said:


> You aren't saving $99, just delaying the expense. The license key for Windows 7 Release Candidate will expire in June 2010. Starting in March, W7RC will shut down your PC every 2 hours as a way of badgering you into buying an official copy. Windows 7 is scheduled to ship on October 22, and *Microsoft has said that it will cost more than Vista*.



WHAT? :shadedshu


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 7, 2009)

Static~Charge said:


> You aren't saving $99, just delaying the expense. The license key for Windows 7 Release Candidate will expire in June 2010. Starting in March, W7RC will shut down your PC every 2 hours as a way of badgering you into buying an official copy. Windows 7 is scheduled to ship on October 22, and Microsoft has said that it will cost more than Vista.



The Best Buy memo that was leaked priced the Home Upgrade @ $49, and and Business upgrade at $99.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 7, 2009)

GUYS...... for wishlists : http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1419582#post1419582


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2009)

What about this im going to get the mouse-keyboard-speakers at wall-mart for $20

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=13886248


does the mobo any good at ocing wanna at least get 3GHz

also if theres any better ones for less then $100 with better onboard vid also

they want me to make them one so the sooner the better there going to be here this coming weekend so they can take it back with them


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 7, 2009)

why a 500 watt PSU for a internet machine? The seasonic I listed is plenty for what your building is plenty of power and alot more reliable PSU and only half the price. Also, the RAM I listed is about $15 less than what you selected and is the same brand, speed, and amount


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jun 7, 2009)

using the RAM and PSU I listed would probably allow you to put a Phenom II x4 CPU in the build, or atleast a 9950 CPU, both of which have alot more computing power than the 9600


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> why a 500 watt PSU for a internet machine? The seasonic I listed is plenty for what your building is plenty of power and alot more reliable PSU and only half the price. Also, the RAM I listed is about $15 less than what you selected and is the same brand, speed, and amount


cuz ill give them one of my old cards later and wanna oc the cpu some if the mobo lets me does it oc good ? and the ram comes with a 20MIR wich well cover the Shipping



BarbaricSoul said:


> using the RAM and PSU I listed would probably allow you to put a Phenom II x4 CPU in the build, or atleast a 9950 CPU, both of which have alot more computing power than the 9600


yeah the Phenom II x4 is better but the 9950 is just clock lil faster


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2009)

AMD Quad Rig

AMD Dual Rig

also its going to have a Thermaltake Big Typhoon so i would like to get some oc out of it 

is there a Intel Micro ATX Motherboard with Onboard Video that can oc a Q or Dual good for around this AMD rigs


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 7, 2009)

Best your going to get on NewEgg at sub $100

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186162


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2009)

Intel Dual Rig


----------



## DaveK (Jun 7, 2009)

Why 4GB OCZ Reaper if it's an internet machine? I'm using 2GB generic Crucual PC2-4300 and I do more than just browse the web, sure the Dell has 4GB but it's not really needed. I say build a custom machine even if it's not quite as good as the Dell simply because Dell are a terrible company.


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2009)

well for 30 bucks why not


----------



## DaveK (Jun 7, 2009)

DOM said:


> well for 30 bucks why not



I just think that spending $49 on RAM is a bit much for a budget rig that will be pretty much just using the internet. I convert a lot of videos and use Sony Vegas for video editing and it runs fine on my rig, and you have a $20 case in the Intel build, I just don't see the point in spending the extra money like that.


----------



## DOM (Jun 7, 2009)

well i might just get mikes047 Gigabyte P35-DS3L/2x1gb Gskill 800 ram and Q6600 and a gpu


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, it sounds good on my end Dom. the quad set up.. Give them some head way for time to come..

You know what GPU I think of.... lol


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah I was going to recommend buying Mikes parts, great prices that can't be beat anywhere.
Have fun with the build


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

well looks like i was to late  i went to eat and wife didnt want to get off the comp 

so looks like the AMD Quad Rig is what im going to get  it well be my first AMD rig to play with


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

thinking of getting this mobo ??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128379


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 8, 2009)

The board does look good man. very good. better onboard then the first one you posted


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2009)

Lets see here I love building lol


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2009)

I went over lol
http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=13918928
I don't care tho L) I don't think your parents need more than a dual. They just need one at 3.0Ghz with plenty of ram. Also I think having a blue-ray with burner should also be a thing to install. Just in case it does really take off......it could. Plus you could do easy HUGE backups with a blue ray burner. Then also I feel that the O/s should be installed on a SSD drive. For one it really speeds up the machine, and two I see it out living a normal hard drive by forever plus it's faster way faster. I have went threw a bunch of AM2+ lower motherboards, and found out this ESC board is a really good one.....yep I said ESC lol.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 8, 2009)

PM me if you want some help choosing parts


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=10373931

which cpu do you think i should get ?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16819103648,N82E16819103649,N82E16819103472


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 8, 2009)

They are just going to be using this computer for internet browsing right? Im going to say this one :

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103648 

Its in the middle of the bunch and it will last them a good while and they wont need the unlocked multi 

Personally though I would go with a different case, check this out, that case with one of those PSU's with a combo would be cheaper and they work good.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&SubCategory=7&SortField=0&PageSize=10&page=1


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

well i do wanna oc it do you know whats an average oc on them on air ?

and how much does the x2 vs x3 vs x4 cores in performance increase with the added core do you know ?

this is going to be my first amd build 

well im off to bed, going to order it when i get back from taking the wife to the sonogram, and hope they tell us what where having, hope im not the only boy its already 2 vs 1


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 8, 2009)

Well with the motherboard your getting, I'd say you could get around 3.2ghz with stock cooling but maybe even higher, I wouldnt suggest to much higher though because the coolers that come with the triple cores are pretty much trash, cheapo aluminum. You really wouldn't need to overclock it, ive built many X3 720 computers and they are plenty fast for everything normal, especially browsing the web 

And for most things there is not too much of a difference with the extra core but it definitely would help if you were encoding or rendering


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

nice case but its got a 80mm fan  and  really dont wanna skimp on the psu dont want it blowing up cuz where they live its alot hotter then here and its humid


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 8, 2009)

DOM said:


> yeah i thought i could make a 500 Q rig lol
> 
> can you add a +



drop the Destroyer and replace it with a cheaper board around 100-110(790GX or 750i) and get a 4770 or 9600GT

EDIT: don't worry about a GPU just get a 790GX and get cheaper ram. All the stuff you picked is for overclocking and no need for that kinda hardware for internet. maybe look at a PII X3?


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 8, 2009)

DOM said:


> nice case but its got a 80mm fan  and  really dont wanna skimp on the psu dont want it blowing up cuz where they live its alot hotter then here and its humid



That brand has been very reliable for me with their PSU's but I haven't tried the cases.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Jun 8, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I went over lol
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=13918928
> I don't care tho L) I don't think your parents need more than a dual. They just need one at 3.0Ghz with plenty of ram. Also I think having a blue-ray with burner should also be a thing to install. Just in case it does really take off......it could. Plus you could do easy HUGE backups with a blue ray burner. Then also I feel that the O/s should be installed on a SSD drive. For one it really speeds up the machine, and two I see it out living a normal hard drive by forever plus it's faster way faster. I have went threw a bunch of AM2+ lower motherboards, and found out this ESC board is a really good one.....yep I said ESC lol.



well with blue ray you WILL need to then pay for a decent player for them as the supplied one sucks.. so thats more money... ssd is overkill for an INTERNET rig lol



btw OP just get a DECENT 400w psu... my quad + 4870 etc.... doesn't go over 400w so a good 500w would suffice me... take off the gfx and that's 125w~ you'll be fine with a 400w ...

my votes for something like the earthwatt series or seasonic.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 8, 2009)

like anyone really pays for software......lol....Naw SSD is good for a internet rig because over time they will fill that sucker full of cookies and what ever else that would slow a normal machine down. Plus they would not have to ever ever defrage the machine ever.


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> drop the Destroyer and replace it with a cheaper board around 100-110(790GX or 750i) and get a 4770 or 9600GT
> 
> EDIT: don't worry about a GPU just get a 790GX and get cheaper ram. All the stuff you picked is for overclocking and no need for that kinda hardware for internet. maybe look at a PII X3?


this is the new list https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=10373931



boomstik360 said:


> That brand has been very reliable for me with their PSU's but I haven't tried the cases.


well the ones with pci-e connectors are close to the one i picked or more but with less Efficiency



jamesrt2004 said:


> well with blue ray you WILL need to then pay for a decent player for them as the supplied one sucks.. so thats more money... ssd is overkill for an INTERNET rig lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there psu's cost the same or more with pci-e connectors

so this seems like good one for the price and i wont be scard to add a gpu in later


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 8, 2009)

DOM said:


> this is the new list https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=10373931
> 
> well the ones with pci-e connectors are close to the one i picked or more but with less Efficiency
> 
> ...



yes very true, just go with what you picked

Edit: can't see your wishlist


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=13886248


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok cool, I see you decided on a quad, good stuff, oh and don't forget the 15% off all memory promo code at checkout


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah its on there  but i cant find any more for the other stuff


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 8, 2009)

The disk drive you chose is out of stock :\, and this would do perfect for your build also, cheaper and there is a 15 dollar promo code

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371023


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah thats been like the 3rd time already


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2009)

with a quad

$560







with a dual $539


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

wheres the psu lol

oh wait its in the case 

i dont need vista


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2009)

DOM said:


> wheres the psu lol



in the case its a 300w more than enough for both of those rigs i'm using a similar setup on one right now

5000+@3.2ghz
4x1GB DDR900 4-4-4-12
1.5TB seagate
HD4650 GDDR3@4670
blu-ray


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

its small i might give them the Thermaltake Big Typhoon i got if the stock cooler sucks when oced


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2009)

DOM said:


> its small i might give them the Thermaltake Big Typhoon i got if the stock cooler sucks when oced



both come with a stock AMD cooler the 9600BE one has heatpipes the other does not both will allow him to it an ok oc


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

im getting the 920 its a newer tech she said i cold spend 600  plus i got them 6m no intrest


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

well changed the HD they raised te price and DVD Burner due to stock 

but this is whats shes going to get for 609.01 then 589.01 with MIR MOM's AMD Rig


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2009)

DOM said:


> well changed the HD they raised te price and DVD Burner due to stock
> 
> but this is whats shes going to get for 609.01 then 589.01 with MIR MOM's AMD Rig



this mobo is a better buy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153121


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

cdawall said:


> this mobo is a better buy
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153121



why ? Onboard Video Chipset ? but the AMD 780G is better 

and it doesnt come with dvi


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2009)

DOM said:


> why ? Onboard Video Chipset ? but the AMD 780G is better



780G is not better i have had 780G and 8200/NF720A the nforce mobo clocked better and it was a Tforce 780G vs a low end XFX


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

well see when i get it 

put it on phase lol


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2009)

DOM said:


> well see when i get it
> 
> put it on phase lol



this is the one i have

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813141011

took a sempron X2 to 3.2ghz form 2.2ghz stock and a 5000+ to 3.3ghz from 2.6ghz stock on a low profile cooler and only .05v over stock


----------



## DOM (Jun 8, 2009)

well those are dual cores im sure its not the same with a Q

but well see how it does when i get all the stuff here


----------



## DOM (Jun 9, 2009)

got some good news and bad news 

good, going to get most of the stuff on the 10th and rest 11th

bad hot water line from washer busted and flooded most of the house and guy said its going to take about 3-4days to get it all dry


----------



## Static~Charge (Jun 9, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> The Best Buy memo that was leaked priced the Home Upgrade @ $49, and and Business upgrade at $99.



The key word here being "upgrade". You have to own a copy of Windows (Vista or XP) to use the upgrade version, and that will set you back at least $90 U.S. DOM is talking about a new machine, which usually means a new copy of the OS to install on it.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

DOM said:


> got some good news and bad news
> 
> good, going to get most of the stuff on the 10th and rest 11th
> 
> bad hot water line from washer busted and flooded most of the house and guy said its going to take about 3-4days to get it all dry



Sorry to hear that man. Hope it didn't ruin anything.


----------



## DOM (Jun 10, 2009)

well nothing really just water damage the walls carpet, but lets see what they say when the agent comes by wedsday see if they wanna cover anything cuz we got like 7 big blowers and big dehumidifier and a smaller one 

i bet hes going to try and say well there dry and im going to tell them well thats nice now i need them replaced cuz im not putting my family in danger of mold and haveing weak walls from where the water soaked in to them


----------



## DOM (Jun 13, 2009)

this any good ?


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thats not bad, what board did you choose again?


----------



## DOM (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128379

idk what im doing i just uped the bus


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah thats not to bad for that board, you could probly go higher. What cooler  do you have or is it stock?


----------



## DOM (Jun 13, 2009)

right now stock im at 3.5GHz right now


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 13, 2009)

Nice, what are your temps?
That was the max my friend could get his stable at.


----------



## DOM (Jun 13, 2009)

im still trying to oc idk what im doing lol


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 13, 2009)

DOM said:


> im still trying to oc idk what im doing lol



haha ok


----------



## DOM (Jun 13, 2009)

well got 3640Mhz ran the everest stability test got 60 cores 51 cpu max temps at 1.44v


----------



## Atnevon (Jun 13, 2009)

I built a build with the 4850e at christmas time. I used a foxx board, but overall I have been pretty please. A MUCH better upgrade over the 1.8 P4 Dell piece they had before.

If you do build for parents, remember to that things like massive coolers and performance RAM do not matter.

Don't be afraid to get 2gb of RAM if its parents too. What the most they will do, 5 windows in IE....er....hopefully Firefox.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 13, 2009)

Darn thats pretty good for that little mobo good job


----------



## DOM (Jun 14, 2009)

how come amd Q are cooler then intel  its cooler then mine at a higher volt and lil higher oc


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2009)

DOM said:


> how come amd Q are cooler then intel  its cooler then mine at a higher volt and lil higher oc



intel havent quite got there with the quads. IMO, intel quads havent been as good since the Q6600 came out - they got harder to OC, and they just werent getting colder as fast as their dual cores.


----------



## DOM (Jun 14, 2009)

well my Q is hotter but it can get to 4GHz on P45  


im still trying to get this rig stable at 3640


----------



## DOM (Jun 14, 2009)

but for a $20 case not bad dont you think


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 14, 2009)

DOM said:


> but for a $20 case not bad dont you think
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090614/IMG_4037.jpg



No that looks pretty sweet  good job


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2009)

looks like the clips not in for the first stick of memory.


----------



## DOM (Jun 14, 2009)

lol fixed it right now while it was on 

it was reading all 4GB but good eye


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah great eye I didn't even notice that 




Edit: so whats your final speed so far?


----------



## _jM (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice little rig there DOM. Im sure your mom will be pleased.. and not bad for a stock cooler.. I didnt know AMD stock coolers came with heatpipes! Maybe Intel could learn a thing or two from AMD from time to time.. Over all.. nice clean rig that seems to be performing quite well .. and very tidy with the wires.. Great job DOM! Can we see some benches now? hehe


----------



## DOM (Jun 14, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> Yeah great eye I didn't even notice that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still working on it trying to figure out what im doing first time ocing a amd, does it matter how high the HT is ?



_jM said:


> Nice little rig there DOM. Im sure your mom will be pleased.. and not bad for a stock cooler.. I didnt know AMD stock coolers came with heatpipes! Maybe Intel could learn a thing or two from AMD from time to time.. Over all.. nice clean rig that seems to be performing quite well .. and very tidy with the wires.. Great job DOM! Can we see some benches now? hehe


thanks, well what bench marks its got onboard vid lol


----------



## DOM (Jun 14, 2009)

testing 3.5 at 1.4 right now seems good for 24/7 right ?


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah thats good. My friend had to pump 1.5v to get 3.5 out of his 920.


----------



## DOM (Jun 15, 2009)

well tryed that amd overdrive stabilty test on all for one hr at 3640 1.458V passed

but was going to try occt


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 15, 2009)

nice, good stuff dude


----------

